# Cocobolo peppermills



## crabcreekind (Mar 4, 2011)

These are some cocobolo peppermills I have made. Please Leave your comments and Critizisms..


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 4, 2011)

All look good, but I really like the shape on the 2nd and 4th.


----------



## kludge77 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm all over the finish on these!!

I'm really sold on the forth from the left, a great form!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice!!

How are you finishing them?? It's a really nice shine!!


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 4, 2011)

I finish them with mylands sanding sealers then mylands high friction polish them carnauba wax


----------



## 1dweeb (Mar 4, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice finish on all of them.  I generally like all the shapes.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 5, 2011)

Was looking at the middle one on your etsy site - that is a real beauty!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 5, 2011)

great shapes, great grains, great finish - 3 for 3


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 5, 2011)

send me one so I can get a real close up inspection...........................


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 5, 2011)

They look really really nice!  I love the profile of #2!


----------



## dplloyd (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice! I'm trying toget geared up to do mills myself.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 5, 2011)

yea the hardest part of the pepper mill is the drlling.... i would suggest getting some colt bits or some other good forstner bit to drill with of else the hole will wonder all over the place and not be straight and you will be ending up wasting alot of wood.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 5, 2011)

I also like the middle one and I told my nephew to look at it on your etsy site and it sounds like he is going to purchase one from you because I am too slow to make them one. As Ed says the shine is great on the Cocobolo. Great work.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful batch of mills.

My question is; So many people are allergic to Cocobolo, how, if you are, sealing the inside. I'd be worried about someone reacting to the oils.


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 5, 2011)

You've made some very noce shpaesm and the grain is beautiful.

I do have a question.

With cocobola having natural oils that cuase some folks to have skin irritation, would you have any problem with the oils leaching into the pepper?


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 5, 2011)

i sand the inside and finish with a salad bowl finish. so no oils leak onto the pepper


----------



## holmqer (Mar 5, 2011)

I like them all, but 2 and 5 are really nice


----------



## broitblat (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice figure in the wood, nice form on the pepper mills and great looking finish.

  -Barry


----------



## airrat (Mar 6, 2011)

Very pretty.  I like them all.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 7, 2011)

Matt,
Love the grain on the cocobolo... one of the more beautiful woods... your shapes would not be my choices, but differences of opinions are why we have horse races..... they are extremely well done and have a great finish on them.  They should sell well....


----------

